# AVR-X4000 from Santa?



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to upgrade my avr, if I can wait until xmas it would be fine with my better half. I would like to get the Denon-x4000 for a lot of reasons,especially the Audyssey dual Sub EQ . Are there any other brands that offer this feature at or near same price range?:dontknow:


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Blainetsuds said:


> I would like to upgrade my avr, if I can wait until xmas it would be fine with my better half. I would like to get the Denon-x4000 for a lot of reasons,especially the Audyssey dual Sub EQ . Are there any other brands that offer this feature at or near same price range?:dontknow:


Similar, yes, but Denon offers superior build quality over Onkyo, their closest competitor. Onkyo may even win with a wider feature set. Pioneer (now also an Onkyo brand) has great build quality, but lacks Audyssey processing.

The X4000 is being discontinued, the X4100 is the replacement. Doubtful there will be many X4000's (new) left in the world by December, though. Deals on them can be had now, or you can get the X4100, which is what I'd do, even though I'm an X4000 owner, and think it's fantastic.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

OK thanks. I was looking on the Canadian site and they did not list the X-4100.They list a 4520 CL with dual sub eq.(looks expensive ). I will check US site.:spend::spend:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The new models should be on the shelves and widely available around September.
If there are any x4000 models left in December chances are they will either be heavily discounted or at MSRP.

What AVR do you currently have ?


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

That explains why I can not find the X4100 anywhere. I am currently using an entry level pioneer vsx-521-k. The Denon will be a great upgrade, I have learned ( to slow the upgrade bug) better get one near the top.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Blainetsuds said:


> That explains why I can not find the X4100 anywhere. I am currently using an entry level pioneer vsx-521-k. The Denon will be a great upgrade, I have learned ( to slow the upgrade bug) better get one near the top.


The X4100 is out in Europe now, if you Google it, you'll find a little about it. 

It ain't much but I found this post (in English!): *Blog post*

There will also be models above it released around the same time. September might be optimistic, but by December everything will be out. We'll probably be without X4000s well before that. They're already below MSRP in the *Denon Outlet* (close-outs and refurbs). Denon's dealer agreements prevent advertising below MSRP, but Denon can do it of course. If you find it on Amazon, be VERY careful. Many sellers on Amazon are not authorized, so there's no warranty.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool thanks,I will check out the blog and the Denon outlet as well.Thanks for the amazon warning, I think warranty is very important for avr's. Looks like you said, waiting for xmas may not work.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You're right the Denon AVR-4520CI is expensive but then it is Denon's flagship model and about 2X the price of the X4000. You could get a factory refurb from Accessories4less or the Denon Outlet for about $1299 - $1499 which is about the same as a new X4000, course you could do the same with an X4000 for about $799 - $849.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Mark. I have looked at Accessories4less but they will not ship many products to Canada. Could be warranty issues? If they do ship to Can. It is very expensive over $200. Maybe an e-mail to Denon.ca may be in order.


----------

